# Sound Error message at startup FreeBSD 8.0



## dalfish (Mar 17, 2010)

```
etc/rc.d/systct1: unable to set dev/pcm 0 Play4 Vchans=4
```


I noticed the above error message on Freebsd startup. I would like to know may be this would be the reason i am not getting audio output for youtube videos Your thoughts are welcomed If it the reason Please tell me how to rectify it


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2010)

What's in /etc/sysctl.conf?

And what soundcard do you have?


----------

